# regência de visar e gostar



## coolbrowne

Permita





mee2118 said:


> Ah! Obrigada! Sua id*é*ia é mais l*ó*gi*c*a do que *a* minha.


Claro, compreendemos todos que os acentos podem ser um problema em outros teclados 

Entretanto, a razão pela qual escrevo é bem outra. Para que fique sabendo, _embora não seja sua a culpa_: No texto original havia que ser "...visa *a* estreitar...", isto é faltava a proposoção *a*.

Regards,


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> No texto original havia que ser "...visa *a* estreitar...", isto é faltava a proposoção *a*.


 
No português europeu não, Coolbrowne, 'visa estreitar' está correcto.


----------



## spielenschach

> 'visa estreitar' está correcto


Concordo porque as duas formas me parecem certas.
Saúde


----------



## coolbrowne

Carfer said:


> No português europeu não, Coolbrowne, 'visa estreitar' está correcto.


Obrigado C*arfer*. Devia ter sido mais preciso.


----------



## thiagolb

> No português europeu não, Coolbrowne, 'visa estreitar' está correcto.


Mas foi num dicionário português que encontrei:
v. tr.,
dirigir a vista para;
apontar uma arma de fogo contra;
autenticar com o visto;
rubricar em sinal de ter tomado conhecimento ou em garantia de responsabilidade, ou para autorizar;

v. int.,
ter em mira um fim, ter em vista;
tender;
propor-se;
referir-se.​  Pelo que sei, a presença da preposição depende do significado. No caso em questão, *visar* significa *ter em vista o fim de,* o que exige a preposição *a.*


----------



## WAMORZINHO

visa estreitar soa perfeito pra mim, se tiver o significado que eu penso que tenha


----------



## Carfer

thiagolb said:


> Pelo que sei, a presença da preposição depende do significado. No caso em questão, *visar* significa *ter em vista o fim de,* o que exige a preposição *a.*


 
Naturalmente, mas, mesmo com esse significado, em Portugal o verbo 'visar' não pede preposição (viso o esclarecimento, viso obter algo, etc).
'Ter em vista' também não (tenho em vista conseguir) 
'Com vista', sim, pede (com vista a obter).

Talvez seja a altura de pedir a Vanda que faça o favor de abrir novo 'thread', visto que a questão original tinha apenas que ver com a tradução de 'visar'.


----------



## Outsider

thiagolb said:


> Mas foi num dicionário português que encontrei:
> v. tr.,
> dirigir a vista para;
> apontar uma arma de fogo contra;
> autenticar com o visto;
> rubricar em sinal de ter tomado conhecimento ou em garantia de responsabilidade, ou para autorizar;
> 
> v. int.,
> ter em mira um fim, ter em vista;
> tender;
> propor-se;
> referir-se.​  Pelo que sei, a presença da preposição depende do significado. No caso em questão, *visar* significa *ter em vista o fim de,* o que exige a preposição *a.*


Não me parece que esse dicionário diga que o verbo rege preposição quando é intransitivo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Não me parece que esse dicionário diga que o verbo rege preposição quando é intransitivo.



Acho que somente quando o verbo for transitivo *indireto* é que exigiria, não ?


----------



## Outsider

Muitos verbos intransitivos também regem preposições (_gostar de, lembrar-se de, preocupar-se com_...), mas no caso de "visar" estou habituado a vê-lo sem preposição.


----------



## Macunaíma

Engraçada esta discussão. Instintivametente, qualquer brasileiro usaria _visar _SEM preposição _a_, mas esse é um daqueles requintes sádicos que nunca deixam de aparecer nas provas, e ai daquele que responder que não tem preposição!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Parece que originalmetne *visar* (_ter um fim, objetivo_ ) é transitivo indireto, porém o uso sem a preposição já é bem aceito. Vejam aqui. 

Mas como o Macunaíma apontou, a grande maioria dos brasileiros empregaria o verbo sem preposição. 

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Sem querer tropecei hoje nesta explicação sobre a regência de visar.


----------



## andlima

Outsider said:


> Muitos verbos intransitivos também regem preposições (_gostar de, lembrar-se de, preocupar-se com_...), mas no caso de "visar" estou habituado a vê-lo sem preposição.



Outsider, no Brasil, não se consideram intransitivos verbos como "gostar", "lembrar(-se)" e "preocupar(-se)"... Aqui se ensina que "gostar", na acepção de "apreciar", é transitivo indireto... Diz-se: "quem gosta gosta de alguma coisa"; na oração "eu gosto de maçã", "de maçã" é o objeto indireto...

O Houaiss indica que o verbo "visar", na acepção de "ter por fim", pode ser transitivo direto "visar o bem" ou indireto "visar ao bem", mas não chama isso de intransitivo...

Acho que seria bom explorar essas diferenças no entendimento das transitividades verbais entre as variantes da língua... Eu, pelo menos, gostaria de entendê-las melhor. Não sei se isso já foi feito aqui. Alguém sabe?


----------



## Outsider

andlima said:
			
		

> Outsider, no Brasil, não se consideram intransitivos verbos como "gostar", "lembrar(-se)" e "preocupar(-se)"... Aqui se ensina que "gostar", na acepção de "apreciar", é transitivo indireto... Diz-se: "quem gosta gosta de alguma coisa"; na oração "eu gosto de maçã", "de maçã" é o objeto indireto...


Como é que pode ser objecto indirecto, se não se pode substituir por "lhe"? 

Não dizem "Eu lhe gosto" (de maçã), pois não?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Como é que pode ser objecto indirecto, se não se pode substituir por "lhe"?
> 
> Não dizem "Eu lhe gosto" (de maçã), pois não?


Sim, mas poderia ser dito: gosto disso (*de* + isso) ou seja, *de* maçã. Ou ainda gosto *de* + ela. Aí está a preposição para justificar a intransitividade do verbo. Não é assim ?


----------



## Outsider

Concordo que é intransitivo (veja acima). Mas o *Andlima* disse que era _transitivo indirecto_! O que é que se ensina no Brasil, afinal?


----------



## olivinha

Segundo o Aurélio, _gostar_ nunca é intransitivo.
*V. t. i. *
*1. Achar bom gosto ou sabor: O brasileiro gosta de feijoada. *
etc...
V. t. d. 
10. Experimentar, gozar, fruir: .... não gostarás o prazer de ver-te, ao longe, ...
11. Tomar o gosto a; provar: "Hoje é amargo tudo quanto eu gosto" 
12. Ter gosto ou prazer em
V. p. 
13. Estimar-se ou amar-se reciprocamente: Depois de se gostarem quase cinco anos, casaram-se ontem, afinal.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Concordo que é intransitivo (veja acima). Mas o *Andlima* disse que era _transitivo indirecto_! O que é que se ensina no Brasil, afinal?


Para mim, o verbo gostar seria transitivo indireto, pois pede uma preposição (foi assim que aprendi no Brasil, respondendo a sua pergunta). 

Veja o que nos diz o Michaelis:
*gos.tar*
v. 1. *Tr. ind*. Achar bom gosto ou sabor em. 2. *Tr. dir*. Provar, tomar o gosto a. 3. *Tr. ind*. Achar bom ou belo. 4. *Tr. ind*. Ter amizade, amor ou simpatia a. 5. *Tr. ind*. Ter inclinação ou tendência para alguma coisa.

Segunda esta definição, existe uma possibilidade de ele ser considerado como Tr. Dir., quando tem o sentido de Provar, tomar o gosto a. Mas, pessoalmente, não consigo agora encontrar algum exemplo que se encaixe nisso.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Outsider

Estou a ver que a nomenclatura brasileira é diferente da portuguesa neste aspecto. Do Priberam:



> gostar
> 
> do Lat.  _gustare_, saborear
> 
> *v. int.*,
> achar bom gosto ou sabor;
> sentir prazer;
> 
> fig.,
> ter afeição, amizade;
> simpatizar;
> ter propensão;
> 
> v. tr.,
> experimentar;
> provar;
> saborear.


Em Portugal, só um verbo que admita um pronome como objecto se considera transitivo. Os pronomes objectivos correspondentes a verbos transitivos indirectos são: _me, te, se, lhe, nos, vos, se, lhes_.


----------



## andlima

Outsider said:


> Estou a ver que a nomenclatura brasileira é diferente da portuguesa neste aspecto. Do Priberam:
> 
> Em Portugal, só um verbo que admita um pronome como objecto se considera transitivo. Os pronomes objectivos correspondentes a verbos transitivos indirectos são: _me, te, se, lhe, nos, vos, se, lhes_.



Interessante, Outsider! Era isso mesmo que eu queria entender. Verbos transitivos indiretos podem ir pra voz passiva na definição de Portugal? Acho que na definição brasileira não. Ao menos não todos. Dizer "a maçã é gostada por mim" soaria estranho.

No Brasil, o critério é mais ou menos se o verbo tem sentido completo (intransitivo) ou exige um complemento (transitivo). O que acaba ficando meio subjetivo, pois alguns verbos intransitivos exigem complemento verbal para ter sentido completo, e a diferença entre um complemento verbal e um objeto indireto pode ser sutil...

Se não existe ainda um tópico sobre o assunto, acho que poderíamos criar um aprofundarmos isso, porque já não estamos falando exatamente de regência...


----------



## andlima

Outsider said:


> Como é que pode ser objecto indirecto, se não se pode substituir por "lhe"?
> 
> Não dizem "Eu lhe gosto" (de maçã), pois não?



Realmente não dá pra substituir por "lhe", mas é porque, ao menos por aqui, a regra é que o "lhe" só ocorre quando a preposição omitida é "a" ou "para". Tem até uma thread antiga aqui no fórum onde eu fiz confusão achando que poderia usar "crer-lhe" no lugar de "crer nele", mas depois verifiquei que isso não era possível com a preposição "em"...


----------



## Outsider

andlima said:


> Interessante, Outsider! Era isso mesmo que eu queria entender. Verbos transitivos indiretos podem ir pra voz passiva na definição de Portugal? Acho que na definição brasileira não.


Na de Portugal também não. Apenas os verbos transitivos directos podem ir para a voz passiva em português. (O caso é diferente em inglês, por exemplo...)

A definição de "verbo transitivo directo" estou certo de que é a mesma em Portugal e no Brasil. O que difere (pelo que acabo de ver!) é a definição de verbo transitivo indirecto -- e portanto também a de verbo intransitivo.


----------

